# Making an entrance



## Stu Phoenix (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm fairly new here (only just posted my introduction thread) 
and was encouraged by a buddy of mine to post some of my work for you all to enjoy, so without further ado,









I've only just finished painting this a few days ago, it took quite a while to do, 15+ hours atleast but I'm fairly happy with the result as it's the most time and care I've taken with any model.










This one was just me having fun going a bit mad with detail (which I am want to do) 










This last one was my first (and pretty much only) conversion I've done, it was made to mimic the farseer from the 40k PC game Dawn of War 2.
The head from the armour up was sculpted (my first proper go at sculpting) as were the smaller parts such as the soul stone on her dangly thing.

Anyway I think thats enough for just now, hope you enjoyed looking I hope to post in some of your threads soon! :grin:

:quick edit: If anyone wants to know how I did .. anything, just ask away .


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Man, that Raider is the single best Dark Eldar model/vehicle I have ever seen. 

And that Emperors Champion models detail is very cool to say at least. 

And man, you gotta love the job you have done on the Farseer. 

+rep


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

That really is some lovely work, what a way to mark your entry into the forums; you are most welcome!

Thanks for sharing, and looking forward to seeing more of your work?


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Impressive. Great details. Pretty smooth and no "chalk". We want more.

+rep


----------



## Stu Phoenix (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, I dont actually have many more models to show really and even less that I have pics of, as I dont really build armies I tend to just paint the models I think look badass, I did find this one though I made quite a while ago if you'd care to see, Cheers!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Really awesome paintjobs, I really hope my DE ends up something like these


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Amazing painting, I agree +rep.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Really cool looking stuff, nice and clean. 
The terminator however, the lightning effect doesn't look as cool as it was pulled off on the raider. On smaller pieces, I think the lightning needs more than 2 colors to pull it off just right.
Anywho, keep showing us more work!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice. Some of the best freehand I've seen. I also like your choice of color scheme on the Dark Eldar. The tro you have there works very well!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

amazing work, but you are over doing the lightning, its a great looking effect but on the raider its over used, i think a little less would have given it more effect.amazing glow effect using the green and i like the metallics.


----------



## Stu Phoenix (Jul 23, 2011)

arumichic said:


> Really cool looking stuff, nice and clean.
> The terminator however, the lightning effect doesn't look as cool as it was pulled off on the raider. On smaller pieces, I think the lightning needs more than 2 colors to pull it off just right.
> Anywho, keep showing us more work!


Thanks, in regards to the termie and his lightning your probably right about it not look as good but bare in mind he was done quite a long time before I did the raider which I only did this past month, every model is a learning experience for me . I wish I had more to show, maybe after I get my energy back from doing the raider I'll tackle something else and definetly post it here .


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

dude that shit is amazing +rep for that


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

good Lord Phoenix, let me gues Doelago told you to come here?
yes youre moddels are awesome i especialy love the farseer made after the DoW II one.
keep up the work and see ya ingame


----------



## greyfoxuk (Oct 10, 2010)

the raider looks sick, shame the green engine glow isn't really seen because it's on the bottom, which is my favourite part of it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> good Lord Phoenix, let me gues Doelago told you to come here?


Of course I did.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wonderful work dude! The raider and the Emperor's Champ are incredible! Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice - the colour tones are great, and the effects are pretty awesome too. A bit of fine-tuning and they'll be crisp! Perhaps give the skin some more colour.
Great stuff, well done and looking forward to seeing more!!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Great work!

Interesting that the symbol on the "sail" of the raider is a haemonculi coven symbol. Will the raider be carrying Wracks/Grotesques, or just Warrior minions?


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Looking good man, I want to see more now! That Raider was insane.


----------



## Stu Phoenix (Jul 23, 2011)

Deneris said:


> Great work!
> 
> Interesting that the symbol on the "sail" of the raider is a haemonculi coven symbol. Will the raider be carrying Wracks/Grotesques, or just Warrior minions?


Thanks, tbh I used the transfer on the sail because 1) I wasnt able to do a freehand one and 2) it looks like a spider and seeing as my paint scheme is based around the Drow (dark elves of the forgotten realms franchise) who worship lloth the spider queen it kinda fit .


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Sweet! The cracked rock effect on the Emps champ is brilliant! + rep sir


----------

